# Xanderin's Home Theater Build Log



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been planning on a Home Theater build for a long time and the time has finally come for the renovation of my living room. Here is a sneak peak of my Kitchen Table.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok Here is the Parts List

Reciever: Onkyo HT-RC160

Blu-Ray Player: Sony BDP N460



















Projector: Optoma HD20


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

The Surround speakers will all be MTM Designs using the 
Peerless 835004 SDS 6-1/2" Woofer 4 Ohm(link), 
Dayton DC28F-8 1-1/8" Silk Dome Tweeter(link) , 
and using the Dayton XO2W-2K 2-Way Crossover 2,000 Hz (link)
on all speakers.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

I am using a single Dayton SD315-88 12" Shielded DVC Subwoofer (link) powered by a Dayton SA70 70W Subwoofer Amplifier (link)

I live in a building with incredibly thin Pine Floors so keeping the Bass from my neighbors will be difficult. I really need to just add the Bass to the room without shaking everything. This goes against my character as I am a big Rap/Hip Hop listener and my vehicles are never subtle. But, in the interest of having sorta happy neighbors that don't call the police on me when i watch a movie, Ill tone down this project.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

The first thing I installed was my projector. I ordered the PCMD Projector Ceiling Mount for Optoma HD20 off Amazon (Projector Ceiling Mounts Direct) and I was very impressed at the good deal this was.
Description "This projector ceiling mount kit can be rotated 360°, and pitched and rolled in any direction. The mounting plate is made from 6061-T6 aircraft grade aluminum. The mounting plate is CNC machined and specifically designed for your projector for precise fitment! This ensures proper hanging of the projector by utilizing minimal projector coverage as well as leaving adequate space for heat to escape. Our mounts are proudly designed and manufactured in Ohio."

I was very easy to use and it fit perfectly to my Projector. My ceiling is cheap and thin so I did have to change the mounting solution a little . The kit comes with 2 Bolts that have expanding wing nuts and I didn't trust my new $1000 projector to this. 
Instead, I found an old board I had sitting around and screwed it on to the board like this.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

The projector is so easy to mount and adjust with this setup. Here is the projector mounted.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

I routed the wire using Parts-Express.com:Cable Tie Adhesive Mount 10 Pcs. | zip tie cable tie wire tie cable management wire management and some Parts-Express.com:Cable Ties 4" Natural 100 Pcs. | zip tie cable tie wire tie cable management wire management. It was such a cheap solution and it turned out great. It easily held up the 49ft Dayton HDMI cable and a full gauge extension cord.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

When I first put up the projector, we had to test it out... So anyway here is a pic with the clock still on the wall and the 42" Plasma to the side which works well as a size reference. This is pre-paint and the clock was still on the wall lol. BTW that's Dexter on the "small" screen. I'm not gonna spoil the end of Season 4, but WHYYYYY did they do that at the end?!?!? What direction are they gonna take the show after that?


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Using the calculator at Subwoofer Enclosure Calculators, Fraction to Decimal, Parallel, Series, Port Length and Volume Calculators isn't the perfect solution to building a box, But For what its worth, Im very happy with the results. The local store sells 19mmx80cmx60cm MDF sheets precut. Using these dimensions I was able to create a box that was roughly 4 cu ft and used 4 pieces of the pre cut boards. After removing the volume of the 4" diameter 17.5" long port and the subwoofer, My box was roughly tuned to 21hz. As a side note, be careful when handling the Dayton SD315-88 subwoofer. The stamped metal frame has sharp edges... I learned early in life from my Father that bleeding was an essential part of every project so no biggie, lol. If you ever plan a project with this many circles you MUST purchase the 200 and 400 Jasper Jig's. These pics show the size of the box with a cutout for a 12" subwoofer and with 4" port inside.



























With Sub sitting on top..










With Sub and Amplifier mounted.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

One more pic of outside...









I'll Have more pictures of this sanded down and painted soon..


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

I chose to Make a sealed MTM box for the Center Channel. I used the dimensions of the 80cm x 60cm board again to create the largest space I could with 2 boards. The Peerless 835004 has a Vas: 1.38 cu. ft and they love some space. I made the box 9" tall 23.5" wide and 15" deep. This brings the internal volume to 1.28906 cu ft.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

As a test period/Break In I hooked this up and, wow... The acoustic presence from a single center channel blows me away. I listened to pink noise for like 20 seconds them moved on to Jazz. These speakers arent getting any more noise lol. The last 24 hours has been a Center Channel Jazz and R&B Session. 

For reference the local store is sold out of the Marble I will be using for the shelves. Everything is still sitting on the floor all ghetto until materials come in. 

I still haven't painted the center channel yet either...


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks very nice so far....after some debate and close calls, I've decided for the time being to hold off on a projector; and your size reference is simply salt in the wound since I'm currently running a 42" Panny plasma (which looks amazing).

You just can't beat the overall value of a projector....90-200" for the price of a 46" TV and similar PQ if not better...

Jeremy


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice so far!!


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

I have PWK Order number and I am waiting for the design atm for the surround speakers.


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

Any reason you went with the Optoma HD20 projector?? I am looking at projectors right now and trying to decide which route I want to go!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

The HD20 is an excellent pj and decently priced as well....If it weren't for our having a monstrous entertainment center I was going to snag an HD65 when they went from $700 to $400 a couple of months back...


Jeremy


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Feb 23, 2010)

I won't hijack your thread about other projectors, but thanks for your reply!


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I cannot attest to the quality of other projectors as this is the first one I have owned. However I know that I wont buy another DVD again. Blu-Ray is crystal clear on 140" wall painted white and I can now see the pixelation from DVD's. My living room is by no means a perfectly blacked out theater room. We went and bought curtains for the main window in the living room. This projector easily makes a vibrant image on the low power setting. Honestly since I set it up, I haven't even plugged in my 42" plasma(1080i) again. If I can get that from the most "budget friendly" 1080p out there, then why spend more money?


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone notice the can of Salmon on the Table? lol.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Designs are now in from Pete. More work to come... I painted the sub and center channel already. I will take pics soon. Here are the overview shots of the speakers that will be my 4 surrounds. (Front-L/R, Rear L/R) I just left the outside measurements on there for size reference. They will be 40" tall and 12" deep.


----------



## snarfydog (May 22, 2010)

Hi, thanks for posting your build-out. I also have an HD20 and BDP-N460. However, I'm having trouble getting it to work in 1080p mode. 1080i is fine. I am using an HDMI 1080p certified cable. When I try the BDP-N460 setup test, it does not display anything in 1080p mode. I have a Sony STDR-N1000 receiver but I have the same problem whether going through the receiver or directly from the BDP-N460 to the HD20. Did you experience any issues with this? I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you using a DVD or a Blu Ray? It switches modes based on media that it is playing. I'll mess with it and see if any situations cause the same problem. Mine came out 1080P as soon as I put in a blue-ray disk and connected it.


----------



## snarfydog (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for replying. I've run into the problem when going through setup on the bdpn460. On the remote, if you hit home then follow the screen menu: setup - screen settings - output video format. When I select HDMI, it shows that auto is the standard selection. If I force this to 1080p, it initiates a 30 second test. If you see nothing on the screen, then it does not work in 1080p mode (that is the case for me). However, when I select 1080i, it works. Would you mind trying this? I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## tyort1 (Jun 2, 2010)

How do those Peerless SDS drivers sound?


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

My review... They sound great, I already bought 10 and I should really buy 10 more just to stock up. If only my wife didn't hate the speakers and amps laying around the house already...The frame is stamped and is kinda thin. I did cut my finger just carrying one. 1 out of the 10 I received had a little bend in the frame surrounding the speaker. Pliers fixed this in 2 seconds. Its obvious that they put their experience and money into the soft parts, instead of the frame. At $10 a pop on Parts Express these are a steal and you should buy them.


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

xanderin said:


> I am using a single Dayton SD315-88 12" Shielded DVC Subwoofer (link) powered by a Dayton SA70 70W Subwoofer Amplifier (link)


The subs are on sale at PE now for $10/ea!


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

xanderin said:


> Designs are now in from Pete. More work to come... I painted the sub and center channel already. I will take pics soon. Here are the overview shots of the speakers that will be my 4 surrounds. (Front-L/R, Rear L/R) I just left the outside measurements on there for size reference. They will be 40" tall and 12" deep.


Bass reflex?

Can you talk about this choice and how this design for your surrounds works in your system?


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

3fish said:


> The subs are on sale at PE now for $10/ea!


Man did i put a bad link on there? The Peerless 6.5" for the MTM design was and still is 10 each. Thats right 100 bucks for 5 MTM speakers, hence the design for the surrounds. i used this sub Dayton SD315-88 12" Shielded DVC Subwoofer | Parts-Express.com
The ported design I used was simply something i put together using a precut size mdf that is available 600mm x800mm. From there i just built it for lower end extension. I live in government housing overseas so i knew a high powered subwoofer was not an option. I am only using the 70w Dayton. I made the enclosure larger to increase its subsonic efficiency. Ill admit it is a crude design and can lean towards being muddy during detailed music at times. Watching 2012 on blu ray was a life altering experience though, haha. This enclosure definitely lends itself to explosions.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry if anyone has noticed or cares about more pictures.... Ill take some this week and post em.. I guess I should have updated this sooner.


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes definitely post some pictures of those PWK towers!


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

pics plz


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

So an update..... Found out the Army wants me to move to another house a couple weeks ago. Moving tomorrow. Ill have some work to do, but my screen size is going to be bigger at the new house! More to follow...


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

still like those peerless $10 speakers? they sound fine imo, but no mid bass from them for me =/. ill probably use them in my HT with something else with them to give me more bass.

also i would love to see all your custom built cabinets, painted, or with the marble, etc.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

I never felt they were weak in midbass until I got a dedicated 2ch 150watt amp for them... The ambiance of the midbass churning the air in the room was like nothing I had never experienced in my house when I cranked it to 11.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

I still owe you guys pictures of the new house too... I fail. Ill work on that this week when I can find time.


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

With and Without Flash to show size next to my Rega RP-1


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

Pics of my Stuff... I didn't notice the Duck Tape until I uploaded the pics.
The Bottom right is my Custom HTPC. Bottom Left is 2x150w Onkyo Amp. Bottom Center is Transformer (Living in Germany atm) Sitting on top of Amp is my Phono Preamp and External Sound Card. I still have the Onkyo HT RC106 and the Sony Blu Ray. My son "Modified" the right speaker on my center channel so I had to pull it out and replace it...(hence the bare wood around it) On top Rega RP-1 Turntable.


----------



## fj60landcruiser (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice progress!


----------

